# shedding!!!!



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

Please Help what can I do to stop the shedding ?


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

its going to happen with weather changes there is no getting around it. Outside dogs will be worse then indoor ones where the temps are more stable but even with my indoor dogs we deal with shedding. Best bet is to get a rubber curry comb or even the metal shedding blades and just brush them out daily , keeps there coats nice too .


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks cause it is little balls of hair all round his cage. Have to swipe everyday.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

yea.. as summer comes, they will start shedding their winter coat.. one thing i love about winter, i dont have to sweep daily .. lol


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

This is off topic but dogs in warm weather year round get a winter coat? I thought it would be the same thickness. Still she'd but is there a noticeable difference in warm weather dogs?

OP are you worried its more than a natural shedding? Is it patchy hair loss when you look at the coat? Or pretty much all around shedding? My boy started to loose hair around his face and neck around the time my vet noticed he had mange. My boy also had raised hair like bumps underneath causung a shelf on his head. Hair loss was consistant for mange along with the bumps. Not saying your dog has mange just wondering if it could be a different issue..


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Omega 3s added to the diet will help. Yes, dogs do blow there coats a couple times a year but a pit bull is nothing compared to a husky or GSD! Lol! Bella hardly sheds at all. Are you worried it's abnormal shedding?


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

No he is just shedding there are no patches. I will try omega 3. thanks everyone


----------



## garymaglipay (Mar 9, 2012)

*nice!*



cEElint said:


> yea.. as summer comes, they will start shedding their winter coat.. one thing i love about winter, i dont have to sweep daily .. lol


Oh, so I also don't have to be burdened too much. I thought there's some abnormal in her that's why she's shedding now. Thanks for this one. I don't have to look somewhere else.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

To answer your question Ames, yes they do. Ecko blows his coat twice a year. It's not too bad compared to tha Malimutes I house sit for, but he does blow out. We double up on baths and blankets for him to lay on for about 2 weeks. His little hairs are stiff and make everyone itchy if there are too many.

OP, we all suffer for about 2 weeks twice per year. Brushing and blankets and a good sweeping every other day will make your life a little easier.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

EckoMac said:


> To answer your question Ames, yes they do. Ecko blows his coat twice a year. It's not too bad compared to tha Malimutes I house sit for, but he does blow out. We double up on baths and blankets for him to lay on for about 2 weeks. His little hairs are stiff and make everyone itchy if there are too many.


Thanks, very interesting  Mel's hairs poke me all the time too, PITA lol


----------

